
Apple WWDC20 - aspenmayer
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc20/
======
DonHopkins
When I gave a demo of Kaleida ScriptX DreamScape at WWDC in 1995, the rule was
that if your demo crashed, you had to do push-ups. Is that still the case?

My improvisational demo briefly came off the rails and froze up for a few
seconds while I was switching between Netscape, Director, WebStar, BBEdit, and
ScriptX, it had an attrotious frame rate, and butt-ugly programmer graphics,
my screen fell in at the 6:00 mark, then a butterfly hijacked control of the
presentation, and an insane rube-golbergesque robot went out of control,
started bouncing around the screen, and broke apart into pieces, but it never
actually crashed!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NytloOy7WM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NytloOy7WM)

~~~
aspenmayer
That demo was pretty cool! I remember the wonder of that era well, and your
demo captured well how hard it was to get to those magical ‘wow’ moments, and
how worth it that it was, as least the times worth remembering well.

~~~
DonHopkins
Thank you -- It was an exciting time, working with some amazing people!

Here's something I wrote earlier on HN, in the discussion about Randy Nelson,
one of the Flying Karamotzov Brothers, who worked at Kaleida teaching
developers ScriptX! He recently retired from his job "teaching leadership-as-
jazz to Apple staff worldwide."

Steve Jobs hired a career juggler to teach programming to developers (cake.co)

[https://www.cake.co/conversations/w3j7jDp/that-time-steve-
jo...](https://www.cake.co/conversations/w3j7jDp/that-time-steve-jobs-hired-a-
career-juggler-to-teach-programming-to-developers)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18772263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18772263)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18776444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18776444)

>Randy Nelson is awesome and brilliant! He deeply understands programming,
teaching, performance and entertainment, and is really great to work with and
learn from. I was very lucky that we worked together on ScriptX at Kaleida
Labs, where he was in charge of training developers to program ScriptX. Yes,
of course, he would actually juggle in class!

Here is one of his few public apperances:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhXJe8ANws8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhXJe8ANws8)

>Pixar's Randy Nelson on the Collaborative Age

>The former Dean of Pixar University, Randy Nelson, explains what schools must
do to prepare students (and themselves) for new models in the workplace. To
learn more about collaboration in education, visit
[https://www.edutopia.org/integrated-
studies](https://www.edutopia.org/integrated-studies)

>1\. You want to find people with mastery, true depth.

>2\. The problem is, that isn’t enough. You need people who had failed and
recovered. The core skill of innovators is error recovery, not failure
avoidance.

>3\. Breadth, meaning curiosity about things beyond what you’re deep in.

>4\. Collaboration. Not a synonym for cooperation, but the ability to magnify
others.

And here's Randy talking about Programming as the fourth "R":

CUE 2012 Closing Keynote - Randy Nelson - Programming as the fourth "R"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx_sYSYJfGg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx_sYSYJfGg)

Here is a white paper I wrote about the underlying dynamic web stuff I
developed for ScriptX that's shown in the DreamScape demo:

[http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/lang/scriptx/scriptx-
www.htm...](http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/lang/scriptx/scriptx-www.html)

ScriptX and the World Wide Web: "Link Globally, Interact Locally"

~~~
watersb
Goodness. Friend of mine worked with him at NeXT.

And I'm pretty sure I was at your WWDC demo. That was a wild summer,
everything seemed to be happening at once.

------
dang
There have already been three threads about this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568337)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568601)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23081500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23081500)

So obviously we should bury this one as a dupe, but I can't, because
DonHopkins' comment is too good. damn you don

~~~
aspenmayer
Since you’re here and mentioned it’s a dupe, how’s karma sharing[1] coming
along?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23346089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23346089)

~~~
dang
I wrote that 15 days ago. That is a blink of an eye in our slothlike progress.

------
akshayB
I think in future this will gain momentum. We had one of my co-workers attend
this event and he was super happy with the experience. But if you think of it
you are flying 1000s of people all over the global, hotel, cabs .... way too
much money spent. Also less carbon footprint :-)

~~~
gregoriol
Also, a few thousand randomly (or not) selected is not in any way good when
the target audience is more than a few million

------
aspenmayer
> Here’s the lineup.

> WWDC20 brings together millions of Apple developers around the world. Join
> us for a fully packed program to gain early access to the future of Apple
> platforms and engage with Apple engineers.

> June 22-26

> Requirements. Watching session videos and viewing related documentation and
> sample code is available to anyone. To request a lab appointment or to post
> questions for Apple engineers about WWDC20 content on the forums, you must
> be a member of the Apple Developer Program or Apple Developer Enterprise
> Program as of June 11, 2020 at 9 a.m. PDT, or a Swift Student Challenge
> winner. Your membership must be current, valid, and in good standing from
> this date until the end of WWDC20.

~~~
trungdq88
Is this the reason why my developer account renewal request has been put in
pending for almost a month now? Too many new registrations?

~~~
aspenmayer
I don’t work for Apple, so I don’t have any specific knowledge on that issue.
I would try reaching them through the official channels, and if that doesn’t
work, official Apple Twitter account DM.

~~~
trungdq88
Surely I did reach out to them via emails and phone calls, several times in
the past few weeks. It was not helpful at all as they just tell me to wait and
"we'll update you when there is more info".

Haven't thought of Twitter DM tho, I'm gonna try it. Thanks for the tip.

------
api
This is the strangest apocalypse ever.

~~~
saagarjha
No, what would be WWDC17 :
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/101/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/101/)

~~~
aspenmayer
It bugged me because that isn’t what would happen to your iOS devices if the
App Store went down, to my knowledge. I don’t know what would happen but
likely nothing at all immediately. Apps don’t suddenly disappear if you’re in
airplane mode indefinitely. Even app revokes wouldn’t affect you if you’re not
online, and there are degrees of app revokes. Some just remove the app from
the App Store, but preserve the ability to reinstall for those who already
have the app. More strict are those which remove the app from the App Store
entirely, with no ability to reinstall. Those are extremely rare cases, but I
disagree with the concept on principle except in cases of malware or other
abuse, as determined by me. Currently, Apple decides.

Still, all those apps disappearing ground my gears.

/rant

~~~
ladberg
What apps do they not let owners reinstall? I got iDOS on my iPhone during a
brief stint on the App Store and was able to redownload it on all my new
devices until they dropped 32 bit support.

It was a pretty cool party trick to run Windows 95 on my phone without
jailbreaking it, and it seems like that's exactly the kind of app they would
remove permanently. Additionally, I could use the DOS prompt to poke around
the system files (though it was read-only).

~~~
aspenmayer
That’s a great question. I believe that apps which have been deleted from the
App Store by the developer cannot be reinstalled through the Purchased tab in
App Store. I’m looking for specific examples, but so far all I’ve seen which
aren’t reinstallable in App Store are either 32-bit as you mentioned or
removed by the developer.

------
rnikander
Thank God they are finally replacing the developer forum software.

------
chowderhead
There's a WWDC app for every platform, except for the Mac.

After all the fuss over Project Catalyst/Marzipan last WWDC, it does not
inspire confidence if you cannot even bother to port this to Mac.

Just an observation, it doesn't matter to me personally.

~~~
pilsetnieks
> Every platform except the Mac

You make it sound like there are apps for Windows, Linux, and Android, and
anything else. There's just an iOS app, and it's there because the WWDC app
for iOS has been there for years, especially useful in a physical conference
where you're bringing your mobile device with you.

For real computers, a website is just fine. And they probably don't care much
about Android anyway.

~~~
chowderhead
I should have said every device, not platform.

The website is fine. I'm sure it's fine on iOS, too. But it was supposed to be
simple to port iOS apps to MacOS, and they didn't bother with their own
developer conference app, if only for the reason to lead by example.

~~~
rblatz
But why even build a native app even if it is easy? It adds no value, and is
another thing to test. The web experience is fine for this.

~~~
jdminhbg
Sure, but the same could be said for iPadOS and iOS which have native clients.

